

Conrad Barski's Land of Lisp coming in October - ktf
http://nostarch.com/lisp.htm

======
drcode
Yes I can confirm this is 100% for sure- It's all completed except for post
production stuff. Sorry there is still a wait ahead... I'm really happy with
how it turned out, though.

-Conrad Barski

~~~
astine
Awesome, I've been waiting for this particular book to come out.

Also, I'm in NoVA area... Any word when/if fringedc will start up again? Any
help needed? Not to distract you from your real work anyway.

~~~
drcode
My main problem with FringeDC is the lack of a steady meeting space... Let me
know if you have any ideas.

------
cabalamat
What version(s) of Lisp does it use? On what platforms?

------
tzs
With a name like that, it really should have a cover that allows some nerdly
variation on the Land O' Lakes boob trick.

------
swah
Not a good time to sell Lisp. Too many interesting languages succeeding out
there..

~~~
jasonbob
Succeeding? Yes. More interesting than Lisp? Definitely not.

~~~
jacquesm
More like lisp by another name. Clojure for instance.

~~~
swah
That's what I meant..

